# Team Van Nicholas Ti



## pivo (Sep 9, 2011)

Any others riding a Van Nicholas Ti bicycle? Would be great hearing from you all.

I have a Van Nicholas Astraeus with: 

Dura-Ace Di2
Lightweight Carbon Clinchers
Dura-Ace SPD-SL
Rotor Cranks and Q-Rings
Van Nicholas Stem, Bars and Fork
Van Nicholas Ti Post
Fizik Arione Saddle with K:ium rails


----------



## CLKKELLEY (Aug 28, 2007)

How much does that bike weigh?
Thanks


----------



## Mike Overly (Sep 28, 2005)

I have a Van Nicholas Euros from back in the day when it was an Airborne Valkyrie. Hammers hard and rides like a dream over everything but the big hits.


----------



## pivo (Sep 9, 2011)

I haven't got it checked at my LBS, but on my home scales it comes in at approx. 7kg. I would probably put in somewhere between 7kg & 8kg with bottle holders and pedals.


----------



## VagST (Dec 3, 2009)

I own an euros with ultegra, Reynolds fork and Easton wheels. 
Very pleased with it, and I shall post some photos in the future.


----------



## VagST (Dec 3, 2009)

There you go, hope you like it.


----------

